# Inversion Tables



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi All,

I've had problems with my lower back hurting for years (I think from the weight of tool belts, etc.)

I started using suspenders and that helped quite a bit. Then I hurt my shoulder and can't wear suspenders without problems:laughing:. So, now my back has been sore and spasming (sp) at times.

Has anyone else tried an inversion table? Has it helped and if so, how often do you use it?

Here is one I am looking at: 
http://www.costco.com/Browse/Produc...esc1&lang=en-US&ec=BC-EC11001-Cat2268&topnav=


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

I've considered getting one numerous times. 

Then I get to thinking about rigging an upside down monitor & keyboard, an extra-long drinking straw, inverted refrigerator doors and so forth. Nah.

Seriously, I imagine one would give you temporary relief, but I think you'd have to spend an inordinate amount of time using it to compensate for the real problem--the way we abuse ourselves daily.

I'd love to see proof that they cure cancer, improve your sex life and make you rich (at $300/pop, the last might be true for the sellers).


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

I have a Teeter EP-500 and use it everyday. Only on an empty stomach.:thumbup:


----------



## dave_dj1 (Mar 16, 2010)

I have one, got it off Amazon.com and it works quite well. You can only hang for up to about 4 minutes. I used to use it every day but the wife made me take it out of the center of the living room floor! It's now down in the game room and I haven't used it in a while but now thinking how much it helped me I may start using it again.

I think it's and Ironman 2000, had to get the more capacity one.


----------



## mrmike (Dec 9, 2008)

I have a teeter and the first time I used it I could feel some "snaps" in my back. I think it helps alot, but like Dave, my wife got sick of it on the living room floor & I moved it out to the Garage and only used it a few times since. It does take up some space.......

The best thing I did for my back was to go to Physical Therapy. They show you some simple exercises that you can even do lying in bed & they help Tremendously.............


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

mrmike said:


> They show you some simple exercises that you can even do lying in bed & they help Tremendously.............


Does it involve the wife lying on top? :whistling

Ive been wanting to get one too. I heard they help... even if temporary, it something.


----------



## Splinter (Apr 5, 2005)

I have the inversion rack you hang in a doorway. It disconnects quickly, leaving only two small clips mounted high on the doorjamb. Strap on the ankle-boot thingys and hook yourself on. 

I'll swing like a pendulum, it really gives a good stretch.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Couldn't walk for two days after the first & last time I tried one...


----------



## dave_dj1 (Mar 16, 2010)

griz said:


> Couldn't walk for two days after the first & last time I tried one...


Did you forget to strap in and fall out? LOL


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

griz said:


> Couldn't walk for two days after the first & last time I tried one...




My old mans baxk is all jacked up, he cant use one either. I have one, doesnt seem to do much, although that may be because i rarely use it:laughing:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

dave_dj1 said:


> Did you forget to strap in and fall out? LOL


Strap in???????????????????? WTF....:jester:

Didn't see that in the recipe book....:no::laughing::whistling

Maybe that's why my head hurt....:whistling


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

jhark123 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've had problems with my lower back hurting for years (I think from the weight of tool belts, etc.)
> 
> ...


I found just the opposite for me. I wore suspenders for years thinking it was helping my back, however always having the weight form my bags hanging from my shoulders while bent over was the real problem. I don't wear suspenders anymore and still have back problems but not as bad as it used to be.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

I always wanted to try one. I do situps hanging down, works the abs good.


----------



## Red Adobe (Jul 26, 2008)

I just got rid of mine a couple weeks ago.

It did help my back but my doctor advised me that they can be dangerous..... the blood going to your head can release clots and be deadly. I have also had alot of ear problems over my life and the extra presure on the inner ear got unbearable.

So its back to the streches and pull-ups/ hanging


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

I just bought one, since I now have a pinched nerve in my back, so the doc says. Sciatic nerve? Anyway, bought a cheap one, set it for full inversion, and I have to say it helps, or I think it does. About 3 minutes is all I can take because of my ankles...my weight hanging from the top of my feet make my ankles hurt like hell. However, we just got back from the State Home Builder's Convention, and using the hot tub nightly made me feel great...so I guess I will bite the bullet and buy a new tub. I *KNOW* it works.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Joasis said:


> ...my weight hanging from the top of my feet make my ankles hurt like hell.


That's the one thing that's held me back from rigging up a homebrew rather than paying the ridiculous price for something someone else made. Just can't picture a way to make it comfortable.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

If there was some way to take the load off of the top of my feet and stress to my ankles, i can feel the benefit. The first few times I used it, I felt like I had just had a chiropractor adjust my back, or "pop it".....I am weighing in at 225, so I know I need to lose weight, which would do as much good, but this pinched nerve thing has me concerned. My doc says he wants to operate after he gets a one of the fancy scans done. I prefer to not be cut on.....and another friend told me the pain subsides after a few weeks......he did physical therapy. 

I have heard of people talking about pinched nerves and crap all of my life, but now I know how bad it hurts, and I cannot stand for long before I feel it....hip to knee, left side, like a knife.


----------



## mmike032 (May 30, 2007)

mrmike said:


> I have a teeter and the first time I used it I could feel some "snaps" in my back. I think it helps alot, but like Dave, my wife got sick of it on the living room floor & I moved it out to the Garage and only used it a few times since. It does take up some space.......
> 
> *The best thing I did for my back was to go to Physical Therapy. They show you some simple exercises that you can even do lying in bed & they help Tremendously.*............


:thumbsup:
I've inherited a bad back along with the stress of yrs twisting, turning, lifting, etc... that have turned my 34 yr old back into what seems like a 60+ yr old back.

my dad who goes to PT for his back gave my a copy of some simple excercises that works great... simple as laying on your back with hands behind head and lifting butt up.
among others. I called BS until I gave them a try

also tried a chiropractor( traded some work for a few sessions) but I tend to lean to the side of them being snake oil salesman.
I wasnt buying what he was selling


----------



## Diamond D. (Nov 12, 2009)

I've run the gamut,

Chiropractor, 3 times, or should I say, 3 different times, with 3 different Drs. (They hold you hostage) I never put much stock in them either.
The first time, well before 34, (quack). The next, 15 years ago, (he used electric therapy and gave me the exercises, some of you talked about). Then fall of 2010, (he was all over the place), that's when the wife bought me the inversion table.

We've had the hot tub since 1999, works well.
Whenever I get the slightest twinge I hit the rack, works well.
I should do the exercises more often, but don't.
I should also work out more, but haven't been lately. (Dang foot has been ailing me).

So that's my regiment, seems to work.

But when it is really bad, which isn't often, I have some meds from the M.D., to take off the edge.

Good health,
D.


----------



## Red Adobe (Jul 26, 2008)

The chiro thing works for some people and not others. I too have tried it 3 different times with no success. (the last guy wanted me to walk 2 miles in am, and then go roof my normal 8-10hrs) with bad knees walking is not my friend but to do that and then roof all day I knew the guy was a quack

I have crushed disks from L1 to L3 so Im carefull but lately its been a nerve in my low neck that gives me fits.....i loose feeling in left arm and sometimes leg. I found that if i take a muscle relaxer and really just chill out for a while after a real hot shower I can lay on the floor in twist things back into ok posistion. sometimes it takes laying backward over the arm of the couch and doing the twist


----------

